# Guzzlers



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know that what I am asking is a CLOSELY guarded secret, so I'm not asking for specifics here. But I am wondering if anyone knows how to locate a general area that guzzlers are located. (Other than the map that the DWR published that gives a HUGE area that it is located in). Thanks for your input!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Hike, hike, hike.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have found several of them by driving and glassing.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Follow other trucks on the opener out west. Sign up to help with building some guzzlers. The best two ways I have done it were mentioned above hike and glass n drive. I know somebody that uses the dwr maps and then uses something like google earth to narrow it down to a place they can hike to check.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Sign up to help with building some guzzlers


.
http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=19 +1 to signing up and help to build a few. Then you'll know where they are, will appreciate and respect the effort it took to build one, and will understand that guzzler areas are vital spots to leave at rest during the early season.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Go hunt chukars, they live in similar places.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Sign up to help with building some guzzlers
> 
> 
> .
> http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=19 +1 to signing up and help to build a few. Then you'll know where they are, will appreciate and respect the effort it took to build one, and will understand that guzzler areas are vital spots to leave at rest during the early season.


Good advice!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have Quill Gordan's GPS downloaded in my computer and I'll sell the coordinates to the highest bidder. :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I have Quill Gordan's GPS downloaded in my computer and I'll sell the coordinates to the highest bidder. :twisted:


+1!!!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I have Quill Gordan's GPS downloaded in my computer and I'll sell the coordinates to the highest bidder. :twisted:


I've got 43 cents and a half eaten snickers bar!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a full snickers bar!

But only if they have the address to Quills house as well...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:mrgreen: You know they do!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I know that what I am asking is a CLOSELY guarded secret, so I'm not asking for specifics here. But I am wondering if anyone knows how to locate a general area that guzzlers are located. (Other than the map that the DWR published that gives a HUGE area that it is located in). Thanks for your input!


Bax, think about it...your question really makes no sense. How can we give you locations beyond say what the DWR gives on their maps without being specific. Maybe you are asking what to look for in an area that would be a likely spot to put a guzzler? That's even tougher. I think there are many criteria in the final selection...everything from ease of access, to other available water sources, to how well the guzzler can be seen from the road, to bird populations, etc, but in the end, it mostly boiles down to some biologist and other knowlegble people saying, "that looks like a pretty good spot". I've seen guzzlers on top of hills and at the bottom of canyons, on side hills and in flat valleys. So...when all is said and done, about all you can do, if not given GPS is get out there and look around.
One more thing...who only eats half a snicker bar


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Serious! Snicker's is my favorite candy bar, there is no way I can stop halfway through...Good question!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys-

I know it was a strange question. I know that guzzlers are not a place people just want to give up, and I respect that. I think the best way I can re-state my question is that I am wondering if anyone can narrow down an area a little more for me. I spend a LOT OF TIME in the west desert, but have yet to find a guzzler. I know where springs and seeps are but in dryer areas I have yet to find any guzzlers. I think the idea posted about helping build a guzzler is a wonderful idea. I think hunters would appreciate them more when they put the effort in to help sustain chuckar populations. Also, I appreciate your point about not finding them in a specific area. I wasnt sure if they would be found in canyons, gullies, or what. So that is nice to know. All in all, I guess I am hoping for a little more narrow search area other than the 500+ square miles the DWR has posted. But again, I am not asking for the exact location, just a little nudge in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Send me a PM and sometime later in the spring the DWR will ask the UCWF to go and check on a list of guzzlers and to turn them on and see if they need any maintenance and to do that maintenance. I will make sure you are given as much of that list as you want (it includes GPS coordinates and driving directions). The only thing is, you have to promise to do the maintenance. Just tell me how many guzzlers you want directions to. You never know, they might all work fine, or they might all be broken. Luck of the draw.

That goes for anyone else who wants to help maintain guzzlers. PM me with an indication of what part of the state you'd be willing to drive to and I'll see if I can match you up with guzzlers to maintain.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Something to consider...

I've found a few guzzlers and I've found a few Chukars but I've never considered the one important to finding the other. Like many people I don't hunt Chukars in the early season when they are more likely to use guzzlers so it's never been a big deal to me.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Like many people I don't hunt Chukars in the early season when they are more likely to use guzzlers so it's never been a big deal to me.


That's the key part of your statement. Water is crucial to survival and the western desert regions aren't exactly known for their abundance of summer watering holes. It's best to do like you do and wait until the fall weather has turned on before hitting the chukars too hard. I liked the later start this year and I'd like it even better a few weeks later.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Trooper said:


> Send me a PM and sometime later in the spring the DWR will ask the UCWF to go and check on a list of guzzlers and to turn them on and see if they need any maintenance and to do that maintenance. I will make sure you are given as much of that list as you want (it includes GPS coordinates and driving directions). The only thing is, you have to promise to do the maintenance. Just tell me how many guzzlers you want directions to. You never know, they might all work fine, or they might all be broken. Luck of the draw.
> 
> That goes for anyone else who wants to help maintain guzzlers. PM me with an indication of what part of the state you'd be willing to drive to and I'll see if I can match you up with guzzlers to maintain.


My boy will be looking for an Eagle Scout project soon. This is one project that would suit him to a T. Let me know when you'll be doing this.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Info on the location of guzzlers is irrelevent if you really want to find chukars. Why in the world would you want to hunt where "most" hunters hunt? More than likely, what you'll find is a lot of empty casings left behind by hunters who lack "hunting ethics".

Like others have said; starting the season after the birds no longer need the man made structures (guzzlers) for water is the right choice! Hunt without guzzlers in mind, make note when you find them, and you'll become a "real" chukar hunter..and you'll get into far more birds.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

GSPman said:


> Info on the location of guzzlers is irrelevent if you really want to find chukars. Why in the world would you want to hunt where "most" hunters hunt? More than likely, what you'll find is a lot of empty casings left behind by hunters who lack "hunting ethics".
> 
> Like others have said; starting the season after the birds no longer need the man made structures (guzzlers) for water is the right choice! Hunt without guzzlers in mind, make note when you find them, and you'll become a "real" chukar hunter..and you'll get into far more birds.


You make a very good point. And I should have been clearer on my intentions. I do not plan on hunting chukars there, more than anything I am interested to see what other wildlife it attracts and have some quiet time and maybe spot some deer, rabbits, and other birds.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Understood. It would be interesting to have a trail cam on a guzzler. Many speicies benifit from those H2o collectors.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

GSPman said:


> Understood. It would be interesting to have a trail cam on a guzzler. Many speicies benifit from those H2o collectors.


I know! You'd see antelope, rabbits, deer, coyotes, bobcat, leprichauns, sage hens, doves, and who knows what else?! I think that by finding these guzzlers it would be very educational to see what that area has in it and how guzzlers help sustain their habitat


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

I know! You'd see antelope, rabbits, deer, coyotes, bobcat, leprichauns, sage hens, doves, and who knows what else?! I think that by finding these guzzlers it would be very educational to see what that area has in it and how guzzlers help sustain their habitat[/quote]
All the guzzlers I have see are built for smaller animals, a deer would have a heck of a time drinking out of them. Are there guzzlers built for larger critters such as deer?


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Some are usable for most critters.


----------



## c.rhea (Sep 8, 2007)

> Are there guzzlers built for larger critters such as deer?


Yes there are quite a few built for antelope out west.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

c.rhea said:


> > Are there guzzlers built for larger critters such as deer?
> 
> 
> Yes there are quite a few built for antelope out west.


There are lots of big-game guzzlers in the south west desert, as well as most of eastern utah. They are hard to construct and maintain, and are costly; but can be of benefit to many species, including upland game and non game species.


----------

